# مشروع تخرج جهاز غسيل وتطهير و تجفيف الأدوات - Washer Disinfector Dryer Troubleshooting



## فلسفة مشاعر (18 نوفمبر 2011)

مشروع تخرج جهاز غسيل وتطهير و تجفيف الأدوات - Washer Disinfector Dryer Troubleshooting
​مشروع  تخرج  لطلاب الاجهزة الطبية
تحديد الأعطال لجهاز  غسيل   وتطهير  و  تجفيف  المعدات 
Washer  disinfector   dryer   troubleshooting  

عمل الـطلاب /
نايف عليان الرشيدي
عواض عبدالله العصيمي

تحت إشراف /
الأستاذ / كمال علي الصغير صميدة

الفهرس



الصفحة
مقدمة عن الهندسة الطبية الحيوية........................................... ........6
نبذة عن تنظيف و تعقيم  الأدوات  في المجال الطبي ...............................9
تقديم الجهاز .................................................. ........................14
طريقة استخدام الجهاز .................................................. ............15
وصف الجهاز .................................................. ......................16
الأعطال الممكن حدوثها وكيفية التعامل معها ......................................35
بعض الوظائف الخاصة للجهاز .................................................. ..38
صيانة الأجهزة الطبية............................................ ...................39
الدارة الكهربائية .................................................. ..................41
الخاتمة .................................................. ............................42
المراجع .................................................. ...........................43
ملحق: التقرير الشامل للخمسة أسابيع الأولى من التدريب .....................44


مقدمة عن الهندسة الطبية الحيوية
(Biomedical Engineering)

وتعرف باسم هندسة التقنيات الطبية, وهو العلم الذي يختص بدراسة جسم الإنسان من الناحية الهندسية ويمكن تقسيمه إلى خمسة أقسام أساسية موضحة أدناه وهو حلقة وصل بين علم الطب وعلوم الهندسة (فمهندس الطب الحيوي ينبغي أن يعرف جسم الكائن الحي لكي يصمم ما يتوافق معه من طرف صناعي أو عضو أو  جهاز  طبي). تعتبر الهندسة الطبية الحيوية من أحدث العلوم الهندسية التي نشأت مع تطور الطب الحديث ، فبعد أن كان الطبيب وحده يقوم بكل مهام التشخيص والعلاج وحتى تصنيع الدواء، أصبح الجهاز الطبي رديفاً أساسياً للطبيب في التشخيص والمعالجة ومراقبة المرضى، ونظراً لوجود حاجة ماسة لتطوير الأجهزة والمعدات الطبية بما يخدم صحة المرضى وسرعة استشفائهم ، فكان لابد من تدخل المختصين من مجالات أخرى غير الطب لتصميم هذه الأجهزة مثل المهندسين الكهربائيين والميكانيكيين ومهندسي الكمبيوتر وغيرها. كما كان على هؤلاء المهندسين الإلمام أيضاً بالعلوم الطبية من تشريح وفيزيولوجيا الجسم البشري وغير ذلك لفهم آلية عمل كل نظام فيه وتسخير معرفتهم واختصاصهم بما يطور هذه الأجهزة، وبالتالي ظهرت الحاجة إلى وجود مهندس يلم جزئياً بكل هذه الاختصاصات من جهة ويستطيع أن يتعامل مع الأطباء من جهة أخرى مع التأكيد على أنه ليس بديلاً عن أي منهم .
الأجهزة الطبية:
هي أجهزه كهربائية, ميكانيكية... تساعد الأطباء على القيام بعملهم على أكمل وجه وتساعد المرضى على الشفاء بشكل أفضل وتوفر الراحة التامة وتساعد بشكل كبير جدا على تشخيص الأمراض خصوصا الأورام الموجودة في داخل الجسم 
تقسم الأجهزة الطبية إلى قسمين: 

أ‌- أجهزة طبية تشخيصية مثل  جهاز  الموجات فوق صوتية (Ultrasound).

ب‌- أجهزة طبية علاجية مثل أجهزة العلاج الكيميائي .

فروع الهندسة الطبية
1- الهندسة الكهربائية الطبية(Bio electrical Engineering): و تنقسم إلى قسمين:

أولاً : علم الإشارات الكهربائية الحيوية(Bio electric magnetism).

ثانياً: علم التأثيرات الكهربائية الحيوية(Bio electro magnetic).

2- الهندسة الميكانيكية الحيوية(Bio mechanical Engineering) وتنقسم إلى قسمين:

أولاً : علم ميكانيكا حيوية (Bio mechanics) وهذا العلم يدرس حركة وطبيعة انتقال المواد الحيوية داخل جسم الإنسان
ثانياً: علم ميكانيكا الحركة الحيوية (Bio transport) ويختص هذا العلم في معالجة اختلاف الحركة عند الإنسان

3- هندسة المواد الحيوية ( Bio materials).
4- هندسة النسيج و الجزيئات و الخلايا Tissue,) Cellular Engineering& Molecular) 

5-هندسة محاكاة الأنظمة الحيوية(Systems & Integrated Engineering)


نبذة عن تنظيف و تعقيم  الأدوات  في المجال الطبي :

تعد المعدات الطبية والآلات الجراحية من  الأدوات  الضرورية للعناية بالمرضى، ومع ذلك فقد تؤدى هذه  الأدوات  إلى انتقال العدوى بالميكروبات المسببة للمرض بسبب إعادة استخدامها وذلك إذا لم تتم خطوات إعادة المعالجة من تنظيف  وتطهير  وتعقيم هذه الآلات على أكمل وجه. ونظراً لتواجد الأغلبية العظمى من الميكروبات في المواد العضوية العالقة و الأقذار المرئية، فإن عملية التنظيف تعتبر أول و أهم خطوات معالجة الآلات. وقد تنتشر العدوى في حالة الفشل في التخلص من هذه الأقذار عن طريق التنظيف، ومن ثم تؤثر عملية التنظيف على كفاءة ما يليها من عمليتي التطهير أو التعقيم.
و تعرف عملية إزالة التلوث بأنها تلك العملية التي يتم خلالها التخلص من الميكروبات والقضاء عليها بحيث تصبح المعدات آمنة لإعادة استخدامها.
وتشتمل عملية إزالة التلوث على ما يلي:

 التنظيف.
 التطهير.
 التعقيم.

مخاطر انتقال العدوى من المعدات :
تنقسم احتمالات انتقال العدوى من المعدات الطبية إلى ثلاث فئات، ويساعد تقسيم  الأدوات  والمعدات إلى أحد الفئات التالية على اختيار المستوى الأمثل اللازم للتطهير أو التعقيم من أجل حماية المرضى والعاملين في مجال الرعاية الصحية.

منخفضة الخطورة:
يكفي أن يتم تنظيف وتجفيف  الأدوات  التي تلمس الجلد السليم (مثل: سماعة الطبيب) أو البيئة المحيطة (مثل الحوائط والأرضيات والأسقف والأثاث والأحواض .. الخ). ولكن قد يتطلب الأمر التطهير إذا استخدمت هذه الأشياء لمرضى ضعيفي المناعة أو مرضى مصابين بمرض شديد العدوى أو تلوثت بالدم أو سوائل الجسم. 
متوسطة الخطورة:
هي تلك  الأدوات  التي تحتك بالأغشية المخاطية أو الأجزاء غير السليمة من الجلد ولكنها لا تخترق الجلد أو تصل إلى الأجزاء المعقمة من الجسم و ينبغي أن يتم تنظيفها ثم تطهيرها بمطهر ذي مستوى عالٍ.
• وتتضمن هذه المعدات أجهزة التنفس والمناظير المرنة و مناظير الحنجرة وأنابيب القصبة الهوائية والترمومترات وغير ذلك من  الأدوات  والمعدات المشابهة.
مرتفعة الخطورة: 
• هي  الأدوات  التي تخترق الأنسجة المعقمة من الجلد بما في ذلك تجاويف الجسم والجهاز الدوري. وتعتبر هذه  الأدوات  على درجة مرتفعة من الخطورة لارتفاع احتمالات انتقال العدوى بها إذا كانت ملوثة بأي ميكروبات قبل اختراقها النسيج. ولذلك يجب أن يتم تنظيفها أولاً ثم تعقيمها.
• ومن أمثلة هذه الأدوات: الآلات الجراحية والأدوات التي تدخل الرحم والقسطرة التي تدخل الأوردة والأنسجة التي تتم زراعتها .. الخ) .
• ويتحكم تركيب وتصميم الجهاز في تحديد نوع التعقيم أو التطهير المناسب للجهاز أو الآلة (كيمائي – حراري).

الأدوات الأحادية الاستخدام:- 
هي  الأدوات  التي تستخدم لمرة واحدة حيث تخضع لمستوى معين من التطهير والتعقيم أثناء تصنيعها ويتم استخدامها لمرة واحدة ثم يتم التخلص منها ومن أمثلة ذلك القفازات والإبر (syringe )وخوافض اللسان.



خطوات التنظيف : شكل رقم (22)


1- 1- يتم ارتداء قفازات مطاطية شديدة التحمل ومريلة (رداء) بلاستيكية وواقي للعين و قناع واقي أثناء التنظيف.
2- 2- يتم غمر  الأدوات  في مياه باردة تحتوى على منظف ذو رغوة. 
3- 3- يتم دعك  الأدوات  بإتقان باستخدام فرشاة ناعمة والماء والمنظف مع الاحتفاظ بالأدوات تحت سطح الماء لتجنب تناثر الرذاذ كما يجب التأكد من تنظيف الثنايا والأسنان والمفصلات من بقايا المادة العضوية و يجب إدخال الماء و المنظف إلى التجاويف الداخلية للآلات و يمكن استخدام أدوات خاصة لهذا الغرض.
4- 4- يتم شطف داخل التجاويف باستخدام اندفاع الماء.
5- 5- يتم شطف  الأدوات  جيداً بمياه دافئة نظيفة لإزالة آثار المنظف (قد تعوق أي كميات متبقية من المنظفات عمليات التطهير أو التعقيم) ثم يتم وضع  الأدوات  على صينية.
6- 6- يتم فحص الآلات جيداً للتأكد من نظافتها.
7- 7- تترك  الأدوات  لتجف في الهواء أو يتم تجفيفها بمنشفة نظيفة و ذلك لتجنب تخفيف محاليل التطهير أو التعقيم. أما بالنسبة للأدوات التي ستمر بعملية تطهير بالغليان أو التعقيم بالبخار فهي لا تحتاج إلى التجفيف.




امنياتي للجميع بالتوفيق والسداد .. واتمنى ان ينال الملف على اعجابكم .. واتمنى الدعاء لي ولكل من ساهم بهذا العمل .. بظهر الغيب .. وان يسدد الله خطانا ويكتب لنا في كل خطوة حسنة .. فمان الكريم 
 الموضوع الأصلي: مشروع تخرج جهاز غسيل وتطهير و تجفيف الأدوات - Washer Disinfector Dryer Troubleshooting ||  الكاتب: حامد العنزي || المصدر: منتدى الاجهزة الطبية، منتدى الاجهزه الطبيه​ www.med-ccm.com

للتحميل من المرفقات او من هنــا

مشروع تخرج جهاز غسيل وتطهير و تجفيف الأدوات - Washer Disinfector Dryer Troubleshooting.pdf‏ (10.25 ميجابايت, المشاهدات 7) 
تحديد الأعطال لجهاز تعقيم وتطهير الأدوات - Washer Disinfector Dryer Troubleshooting.pdf‏ (2.23 ميجابايت, المشاهدات 8)​

موقعنا الألكتروني

http://forum.med-ccm.com/
http://www.med-ccm.com/

صفحتنا على الفيسبوك .. واتمنى من الجميع ان يعمل لآيك ..لكل من يحمل حساب فيسبوك اتمنى ان يعمل لايك لصفحة الاجهزة الطبية الأول عربياً ..

http://www.facebook.com/forums.biomedical


----------

